# Indoor snowboard training in Brooklyn, NY!!



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

SnowMotion @ Hollywood Stunts

We will have The Trampoline set up for all ability levels and a drop-in to a flat Box/Rail for any one with there own gear! There will be a coach on duty helping everyone progress. We will only be offering this program on Wed & Sun from 5pm-7pm.The first day will be Sun July 1st. You must sign up online in advance at: 
Indoor Training - SnowMotion
Email at: [email protected] for more info 

Can't wait to see you all there and start jumping again!


----------



## eclipse1018 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty sick!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds interesting. You guys are located in Greenpoint?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Yup we are located on 73 west street in Brooklyn, NY (greenpoint) The first clinic on Sun July 1st only has 5 available spots left. Sign up online to claim one.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd be right there if it wasn't a 20 hour flight away:thumbsup:.

I really want to do some work on a trampoline and get the feel of back and front flips with the board on.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

dreampow said:


> I'd be right there if it wasn't a 20 hour flight away:thumbsup:.
> 
> I really want to do some work on a trampoline and get the feel of back and front flips with the board on.


Ya working on a trampoline can make a big impact in your on snow inverts. But I would trade it any day for some Japan powder!


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I would just want o do that to word on grabs.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

There is only 5 spots left for this Sundays session! If you are interested and in the NYC area check us out.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

We are now opening up an extra session from 7pm-9pm on Sun July 1st! There is still 4 spots open from 5pm-7pm but its filling up quick!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Just signed up for next Sunday's session


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

*Session #2 pics*


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

We are opening on Saturdays now! Come check it out all ages and ability levels welcome.
Sessions are now Wed, Sat and Sun from 5pm - 7pm you must sign up in advanced at:
Indoor Training - SnowMotion


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a blast this past Sunday! I'd definitely encourage anyone looking to polish their box/rail skills or want to get some time on a trampoline in the off season to check SnowMotion out.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You guys should expand up into the Buffalo area. I'd definitely be interested in that.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

so this is really focused on the box and the trampoline - not a long indoor slope kinda deal eh?
You guys got any youtube vids, etc?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

element said:


> so this is really focused on the box and the trampoline - not a long indoor slope kinda deal eh?
> You guys got any youtube vids, etc?


Unfortunately we don't own the facility we are using so we only have room for the box and trampoline. For now it is set up for freestyle training but we have had some beginners come in and have some fun on the trampoline. We have also had a couple people who had never hit a box or rail on snow learn to 50-50 and boardslide our indoor box. There are future plans to get a bigger place and have a slope and foam pit. But we have no time frame for this yet. As for videos we are currently collecting footage and will have an edit up soon. More pictures can be seen at SnowMotion - Home


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

North Jersey here.

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Makes we wish that indoor slope at Xandu NJ didn't bite the dust.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

You have any videos?

I can see the usefulness of practicing on the box with a little drysloap.

However I don't really see how jumping on a trampoline with a snowboard is that helpful since you can't practice a proper approach and take off.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> Makes we wish that indoor slope at Xandu NJ didn't bite the dust.


apparently its being revived.... Wont take for AWHILE though. Just imagine being able to board in 90 degrees outside. I live in Parsippany, so its just right down rt. 3 for me. I would be there all the time.


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

pencap75 said:


> Makes we wish that indoor slope at Xandu NJ didn't bite the dust.





tlake2568 said:


> apparently its being revived.... Wont take for AWHILE though. Just imagine being able to board in 90 degrees outside. I live in Parsippany, so its just right down rt. 3 for me. I would be there all the time.


American Dream Meadowlands is the name now. Supposed to open in 2014 but we've all heard that before.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Crono139 said:


> American Dream Meadowlands is the name now. Supposed to open in 2014 but we've all heard that before.


For Fucking Sure we have. Just imagine having a half a mile to shred INDOORS... IN THE US.... ON THE EAST COAST. Thats pretty rad


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg this cant be life. Indoor snowboard training in my hometown. This cant be lifeeee


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

SnowMotion said:


> SnowMotion @ Hollywood Stunts
> 
> We will have The Trampoline set up for all ability levels and a drop-in to a flat Box/Rail for any one with there own gear! There will be a coach on duty helping everyone progress. We will only be offering this program on Wed & Sun from 5pm-7pm.The first day will be Sun July 1st. You must sign up online in advance at:
> Indoor Training - SnowMotion
> ...


picture recommendations. Better camera with faster lenses or, if using a point and shoot, lower the iso levels to 1600 or , increase the light ALOT. When I mean ALOT I mean, no amount of light on you that seems crazy is going to equate to the light from natural outdoor light. Put a ton of light on you and increase the iso to 800 to reduce all that blur. The shutter speed will increase greatly taking much better action photos.


----------

